
Google Docs users hit with sophisticated phishing attack - stevewilhelm
https://www.theverge.com/2017/5/3/15534768/google-docs-phishing-attack-share-this-document-with-you-spam
======
et-al
Existing discussion on HN:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14258918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14258918)

